# AMAZING makeup.. this amazes me every time i read it



## xxainixx (Aug 5, 2008)

-Transformer « Yutaki’s Esctastic Rhapsodies 


i dont know if it's ok to link it like that but if there is any reasons i cant, mods feel free to remove this.. 


wow.. makeup sure does wonders ( i've to admit it's hilarious and im not being mean =P )


----------



## cre8_yourself (Aug 5, 2008)

well lets just say that makeup does do some wonders.. (you ever seen pamela anderson w/out make up)?? its a sight..  but the girl in the before makeup phase pic looked nothing like the other girl at all..  maybe because the webcam pics made her look extremely pale.. and the hairstyle made her head look less wide...  idk.. i just couldnt believe that she was the same person before and after.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow that's a huge difference. Her hair also made her look way better after too though.


----------



## xxainixx (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cre8_yourself* 

 
_well lets just say that makeup does do some wonders.. (you ever seen pamela anderson w/out make up)?? its a sight.. but the girl in the before makeup phase pic looked nothing like the other girl at all.. maybe because the webcam pics made her look extremely pale.. and the hairstyle made her head look less wide... idk.. i just couldnt believe that she was the same person before and after._

 

i couldn'd believe it initially too... but what about the *makeup tutorial" ?? lol.. im still a little confuse


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 5, 2008)

contact lens that enlarges her pupil!!!!!!!!!!!

This is so funny, she looks like a cartoon character.

Yeah, it is hard to believe its the same person.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 5, 2008)

um wtf. fo realz? wow.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 5, 2008)

One word- Ulzzang. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Google it.

I think changing exposure on your camera will change everyones appearance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sure look better when flash washes me out completely


----------



## kyustman (Aug 5, 2008)

hahahaha this is hilarious!!! yup makeup is amazing!!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 5, 2008)

im not sure i believe this is the same girl


----------



## aziajs (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_im not sure i believe this is the same girl_

 
Exactly.  I have seen this several times elsewhere and the original girl doesn't look like the girl you see putting on the makeup.


----------



## @-}--CEC--{[email protected] (Aug 5, 2008)

I was kinda skeptical of this pretty girl at first (as always lol) cuz I origininally got into makeup after looking at how my cousin has completely transformed herself from an ugly duckling to a swan. Many of my cousin's friends were all like this, so it's not new to me, but anyway, I agree makeup can work wonders


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry, off topic, but Aziajs- I love your avatar pic! (and love him too)


----------



## Cosmogrl (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know guys...the pics look photoshopped.  The "no makeup" girl's eyes are really little and the eyelids are heavier.  Her chin is even completely different.  I'm skeptical..but she looks scary even with makeup!


----------



## seonmi (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't think those are the same person either (I saw this several times before this post). Personally, I hate girls trying to make their eyes look bigger by staring at the camera. It's ridiculous


----------



## aziajs (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Sorry, off topic, but Aziajs- I love your avatar pic! (and love him too) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you.


----------



## Divinity (Aug 5, 2008)

Whoa!  Ick.  Those contacts make her look like an alien.


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 5, 2008)

Those lens are a trip, but apparently very common in some places.  It's enough to make it appear like her eyes were altered surgically - even from the first photo of the makeover set.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow.. its the eyes, they creep me out...

It is very popular in korea, ulzzang that is.

Thats why guys should always see their girl without make up before they marry them x3, only kidding.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG her EYES are freaking me out!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 5, 2008)

WAT?!

Those are not the same person. Even her whole personality/ body language changed. 
Nuh-uh! I don't believe it!!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Aug 6, 2008)

Geh? I don't think that story is real because those pictures were from a tutorial thing. I have seen these on sooo many forums, it's crazy! Not even sure if it's real ..but here's more pictures of her transforming!


Tutorial: How To Achieve The Ulzzang Look~ - soompi forums


----------



## User93 (Aug 7, 2008)

i refuse to believe thats the same person! nono. But i agree hair makes a HUGE difference, is it a wig she's weraing? Or did she color hair before? Im lost. Thats some FBI transformation.


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 10, 2008)

That's not the same girl. I won't believe it. And i actually like the eyes


----------



## Pinkcaviar (Aug 10, 2008)

Are you serious? LOL! 

Interesting post! I still believe it's inner beauty that counts and the supposedly boyfriend is pretty lame.

I wouldn't be surprise if it was her, same features. Hair and makeup can change a person and the lighting of the webcam is like photoshop. It just smoothes over al the blemish!  Regardless, people can go through a ugly ducking phase, why not!? =)


----------



## Korms (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinkcaviar* 

 
_Are you serious? LOL! 

Interesting post! I still believe it's inner beauty that counts and the supposedly boyfriend is pretty lame._

 
Explanation at the bottom of the page

"She is not my girlfriend, just found her pictures and this Thread at a Chinese website, regarding a very ugly girl who transform herself into a pretty girl, WITHOUT any PLASTIC SURGEORY just by make up!! and i found it SSOOO amazing!"


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmogrl* 

 
_I don't know guys...the pics look photoshopped.  The "no makeup" girl's eyes are really little and the eyelids are heavier.  Her chin is even completely different.  I'm skeptical..but she looks scary even with makeup!_

 
Yeah, but she uses some kind of glue on the lids, to make the crease. I mean, the pics are photoshopped for sure, but i guess that this glue thing makes a big difference and make the eyes look a lot bigger. It's creepy big but anyway... as we say here in Brazil, "taste is like asshole, each person has it's own"


----------



## honeybee28 (Aug 10, 2008)

Well the pictures of her all made up are kind of blurry and the lighting is pretty bright.  I know that they use these big black eye contacts to create a bigger and wider effect on their eyes.  Im not sure if thats really the same girl but if it is that is a HUGE difference!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 10, 2008)

real or not, it's a trip.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 11, 2008)

oh, you guys mean eyelid tape. yeah, that shit is crazy, haha. I should get some of that damn tape though...hm!


----------



## miss_supra (Aug 12, 2008)

Her hair is completely different too. The 'ugly' girl doesn't even look korean which is what the pretty girl is. The 'pretty' girl is a uljjang. It was a Korean fad for a while.

They had a specific program to "edit" oljjang's pictures more. Make the pictures super bright, widen eyes to make them bigger. I forget what else.


----------



## mizuki~ (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_Her hair is completely different too. The 'ugly' girl doesn't even look korean which is what the pretty girl is. The 'pretty' girl is a uljjang. It was a Korean fad for a while.

They had a specific program to "edit" oljjang's pictures more. Make the pictures super bright, widen eyes to make them bigger. I forget what else._

 
Actually the uhljjang fad caught on with many other Asians, especially Taiwanese, not just Koreans. The girl looks Chinese or Taiwanese in both "ugly" & "pretty" pictures


----------



## user79 (Aug 14, 2008)

The after pic...she looks like an alien...ugh.

The thing I'm wondering about is this eyelid tape...how on earth does that work? How can she blink if her eyes are taped open??


----------



## chameleonmary (Aug 14, 2008)

Even if before and after is not real, I love the after shot... the eyes look so doll-like! I think this look is so cute on Asian features.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 15, 2008)

The features look too different.  The eyes, nose, facial structure are different in the two pics.  It can't be the same.  Fucked up, mean website regardless.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh GOD, I remember this kind of make-up! I took studio pictures in Taiwan before. They gave me eyelid tape and did that kind of make up on me. SO uncomfortable. I was able to blink, but you can only really see the tape if I close my eyes. If I blink, the motion is still too fast for you to see the tape. But yeah.. UGH. I don't WANT double lids.


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Oh GOD, I remember this kind of make-up! I took studio pictures in Taiwan before. They gave me eyelid tape and did that kind of make up on me. SO uncomfortable. I was able to blink, but you can only really see the tape if I close my eyes. If I blink, the motion is still too fast for you to see the tape. But yeah.. UGH. I don't WANT double lids._

 
That sounds really uncomfortable!


----------



## frocher (Aug 16, 2008)

......


----------



## abrody (Aug 16, 2008)

i'm not convinced. if you look carefully in one of the first photos, her bottom lip is much thicker than the end and no amount of pouting could pull it in that much.


----------



## miss_supra (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Actually the uhljjang fad caught on with many other Asians, especially Taiwanese, not just Koreans. The girl looks Chinese or Taiwanese in both "ugly" & "pretty" pictures_

 
Too me the after pictures look really korean. Guess we will never truly know.


----------

